# Imovie : comment recupérer la version originale d'une vidéo modifiée avec imovie



## bundy_al01 (16 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iphone 6S plus sous ios9.

j'avais une vidéo un peu longue (4 minutes) dont je ne voulais garder que certains bouts donc j'ai essayé de la modifier. J'ai atterri dans imovie et en utilisant les "bornes", j'ai coupé la vidéo pour conserver une des parties qui m’intéressait.

Sauf que je pensais que j'aurai toujours la vidéo originale en plus de la nouvelle plus courte que je souhaitais aussi conserver.

Comment récupérer la vidéo originale ?

Cordialement.


----------



## bundy_al01 (18 Mai 2016)

J'ai finalement trouvé, il fallait retourner dans photos, sélectionner la vidéo coupée, choisir modifier et alors parmi les options il y a : "revenir à la version initiale".

Cordialement.


----------



## USB09 (12 Août 2016)

En fait iMovie créer un document à partir des éléments de votre photothèque. De même que si vous les supprimez, vous ne pourrez les utiliser dans iMovie. 
Une fois votre réglage fait , il suffit d'exporter votre film dans Photo.


----------

